# Same price: caad10 or six13?



## paopedal (Feb 15, 2008)

Guys help,
I currently ride a wonderful caad9 which has served me well over the past year but I just realized lately that I am a size 50 rather than a 52. This I knew when I rode my friend's new size50 system six. It just feels better. Also, I am using an 80mm stem on my caad9. 
When news of the caad10 reached this part of the world, I decided that a size50 caad10 would be my next bike. But up to now, it's still not available here. Yesterday, visited the LBS and saw a brand new Six13 in size50. And, shop is giving me a discount which will make the price $888.00. Frame set only.

Should I still wait for the newest frame tech or should I just settle with the old one (but still brand new with some carbon tubes)? Help!

And thanks in advance!
Paopedal


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I own a Six13 and I love it. The frame is basically a CAAD9 with different materials. Go for it.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Very tough call. I hear many positive comments on CAAD 10 but have spent the last two seasons on a Six13 and find it to be a very unique blend of hi performance materials that really delivers a phenomenal ride. My thoughts are that you can't go wrong either way. The Six13, being both affordable and available pushes me in that direction.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Seeing the six13 is a little older, you might ask for a bit more off the price. Just a thought.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

What year is the six13? There were a few design changes to that bike over the years. 

The six13 was a great bike in any year and gave a beautiful ride in my opinion, but are you planning to build up the caad 10 from a frameset as well? A complete caad 10 might be a better all-round deal.

Others can comment better on this issue but FYI: there appeared to be problems with the six13 in that cracks in the clearcoat would start to appear near where aluminum met the carbon. Whether this was purely cosmetic or not is a matter of some debate, but it seemed really only to affect the 'naked' or unpainted framesets. I have never heard of this happening on a systemsix so maybe Cannondale figured things out on later models of the six13 as well.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

My '07 clear coat system six has the slight delamination near where the alum meets the carbon.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

gus68 said:


> My '07 clear coat system six has the slight delamination near where the alum meets the carbon.


Don't they all!?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ha, I think so. I love the way it rides though.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

No worries, mine does too and I like it almost as much as my 10 Hi-Mod SS.


----------



## G**G (Dec 30, 2005)

Once upon a time I managed to get my hands on an actual Barloworld Cannondale Six13 (but i'm not going to tell you which pro rider owned it before me  ) It was the red 'Team' verison. It was a phenomenal ride, but sadly died in a crash. I have a Caad10 at the LBS which is being built up with Campag Athena and Eurus wheels. Should be ready within a week. Will report back let you know how it compared to the 2006 six13.I agree...if the six13 is clearcoat (silver- like the old Lampre ones) don't get it unless its covered by warranty. And don't get a SystemSix either, it will crack!


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

I should add that my 2006 six13 clearcoat has the corrosion issue and has developed a crack where the carbon down tube meets the bottom bracket aluminium. Not a happy ending for a beautiful bike - I'd go for the CAAD.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I say all alloy ....OR all carbon no 1/2 and 1/2


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I vote CAAD10.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I never love my Six13. It is the 2008 model and have no issues with the clear coat. But I would think your LBS might work with you on the price some more


----------

